# Stolen Guitar (Recovered !!)



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys,
posting this for a good friend.

"Hi Dave:
Just wanted to let you guys know that Dan Slote, the bass player who came to the jam at the barn with us, has had his vintage Hagstrom bass stolen. The thing is worth approx. $7000, but it's sentimental value to Dan is worth much more than the money. I'm trying to get as many details from him as I can so that I can pass it all on to everyone in the biz I know so we can do everything possible to try and recover it for him. I'm attaching a picture of a Hagstrom that is just like his except for the colour, I think Dan's was gray if I remember rightly. Please let the other guys know about this as well so everyone can keep watch. Dan lives in Aylmer btw, so it's very possible the guitar is still in the area. Thanks, and hope all is going well for you guys."

Sounds like the one we're looking for is gray.

thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Will keep my eys open in all the usual spots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Will keep my eys open in all the usual spots.


Thank you sir. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

What a drag !!!!!!!
I'll keep my eyes peeled in the TO shops.

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> What a drag !!!!!!!
> I'll keep my eyes peeled in the TO shops.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete.

Jeez I really hate thieves. !!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open in this neck of the woods, that is sure one nice looking bass, shouldn't be too hard to pick it out of a crowd...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Some more info. Sounds like that pic of the Hagstrom might be a bit misleading. Hopefully he can come up with a better one.

"Here's some more info on the theft from Dan. 
The photo of the Hagstrom I sent you is not completely accurate. There are no photos of Dan's Hagstrom as it is a prototype made in the 60's. It has a Gibson Explorer body style (not exact, but somewhat similar) with the word Hagstrom printed on the body just below the volume/tone controls. The body is grey. The headstock is similar to the one in the picture. There is no serial number on the guitar. 
But, that's not all they got. Dan is sending me a complete list later this week. He didn't answer my email yesterday because the bastards got his computer too. They also got his Yorkville PA and speakers, including some big Traynor mains with 15's on the bottom, 12's in the middle, and horns on the top. I'm sending you a picture of a white Yamaha 5 string bass. They got this too, and the picture is of the actual guitar that was taken. Dan's going to send me a list of all the gear stolen next week from work, and I'll pass it on to you as soon as I get it. He is contacting Bellone's himself. Thanks Dave."











thanks to everyone for keeping your eyes open. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Warning! Right wing rant!*

You know, the reason why we hung horse thieves in pioneer times was that if you took away a man's horse in the wilderness there was a real chance that he would not survive. It was tantamount to attempted murder, or at least manslaughter.

When I hear about someone getting his music gear stolen I can't help but see some parallels...

Thieves should be taken out, shot and pissed on.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

This theft was even announced on our local radio station yesterday. Death to all thieves.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> This theft was even announced on our local radio station yesterday. Death to all thieves.


Yes it was in the London Free Press also. I agree fully with the death thing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As much as I would like too see the thieves shot, I am against the death penalty. However I don't have a problem with castration and being pissed on. Worse than death for a lot of those type of guys.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A relative sent the link to the St. Thomas paper article. I'll keep my eyes peeled for it and the Yamaha mentioned above. Damn shame it is...hope they're recovered undamaged, and soon!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Was this a B&E of his private residence. If so. Hang 'em high. Won't happen. As I have said before. The offender will get the best possible discount that can be given.
BTW hung is for the horse and fortunate guys. The proper term is hanged.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

We should start a CDN stolen guitar registery. Here is something that may pop up more and more and technology becomes cheaper and cheaper. GPS would make it even better..........
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Accessories/Security/SNAGG_Microchip.html


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

This theft was also reported on our local TV newscast with a pic of the actual bass (the Yamaha). I think the dirtbag that did this might have a bit of a hard time unloading this locally. Hope it get's back to it's rightful owner.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> We should start a CDN stolen guitar registery. Here is something that may pop up more and more and technology becomes cheaper and cheaper. GPS would make it even better..........
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Accessories/Security/SNAGG_Microchip.html



That is very good idea. As the victim of a guitar theft myself, it would have helped greatly to have a registry.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> That is very good idea. As the victim of a guitar theft myself, it would have helped greatly to have a registry.


Jeez, looking at your gear I can't bear to think of what was stolen.

I fully agree with the registry idea. My Carvin C66 is SNAGG chipped but I'm not really sure what good it will do. It's the only one like it around anyway.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> You know, the reason why we hung horse thieves in pioneer times was that if you took away a man's horse in the wilderness there was a real chance that he would not survive. It was tantamount to attempted murder, or at least manslaughter.
> 
> When I hear about someone getting his music gear stolen I can't help but see some parallels...
> 
> Thieves should be taken out, shot and pissed on.


Hear Hear

What's worse, these thieves probably cased the job beforehand, or worse, are in some way aquainted with the victim...which is even lower than a snake's belly.

Don't advertise....


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Jeez, looking at your gear I can't bear to think of what was stolen.



Not to derail this poor man's thread. But thanks for asking....it was an all original Olympic white 64' Strat. The loudest Strat I've ever played.  :frown: 
Stolen right off stage between sets at Barrymore's in Ottawa.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

This took some digging. Not a great picture but it is of the actual guitar being played by the rightful owner.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, that looks nothing like the pictures posted previously. Hopefully this latest one helps.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just heard on the news that the police have arrested a guy in Tilsonburg and have recovered the guitar. :banana: :banana: 

Finally some good news.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I love happy endings....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I love happy endings....


Me too and I have to think that the raised awareness of these thefts thanks to forums like this can only help catch a bunch of these As$*#les. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Holy crap. That's pretty rare.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

A recovery is always good to hear. This stolen registry page will become more valuable in time. Pictures posted will surely aid to further recoveries.
Happy to hear the guitar will be going back to it's rightful owner.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Awsome to see it's back home!

Khing


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent news, nice to hear this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's awesome news!!


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

That is great news !!!
I heard this on the Simcoe radio station the other day at work.
The thief needs to be taken out back of the barn and have his attitude adjusted  

Mark


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

MaxWedge said:


> BTW hung is for the horse and fortunate guys. The proper term is hanged.


Ok fair enough. I stole a pencil from work once and I hereby 'fess up. For that I deserve to be well hung.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats it!!*

:tongue: Or....Chop one finger per theft! if he doesn't learn quick, he'll find himself using his feet to eat. And if he uses his feet to steal, then off with one toe at a time. then he'll be rolling high class in a wheelchair with a straw in his mouth> Be gone thieves and buy your own shizz!! Good to hear the property has been returned to it's proper owner Best way to recover whats been stolen is to own something unique with distinctive markings!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice to hear of a happy ending....in the good guys favor !


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> We should start a CDN stolen guitar registery. Here is something that may pop up more and more and technology becomes cheaper and cheaper. GPS would make it even better..........
> http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Accessories/Security/SNAGG_Microchip.html



That is the greatest thing ever!!


----------

